# classical composer of ancient lore and present who has a christic aura i explain?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Whiteout being overly religieous, who in classical composer incarnated jesus, not in skill, but anecdote, how mutch, only in there presence you would feel jesus like personna, help the sick, sacrifice ect, who had the prettiest humain nature a wonderful human being, a charismatic composer who flabbergeist people by is kindness and generosity, in other world a true saint awonderful human like i said???

What about it folks?, is this futile question or interresting :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I wouldn't want to compare any classical composers to God (or to the son of God). As much as I love classical music, I think that would come uncomfortably close to idolatry. But I will say that Liszt was one of the kindest and most generous composers, based on the various biographies that I've read. 

Although Liszt has a reputation as a self-centered showman, he was actually quite a humanitarian. He donated a lot of money to charity, and he organized many benefit concerts to help disaster victims. Also, he gave generously of his time; he refused to accept any payment from his students. He believed that geniuses have an obligation to use their talents to help others, a concept that he called "génie oblige."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Perhaps, J.S. Bach. 

He seemingly was so devout, many of his secular pieces sound as if they were inspired by belief in the "Christian" God. Check out the organ preludes and fugues or the sarabandes from the keyboard partitas. Secular....yet, not.

Whether Bach's "devoutness" was due to a conviction that being a believer was a guaranteed pass to heaven and an afterlife, or he actually followed the tenets of Christianity by doing charitable work, demonstrated humility, and had the ability to forgive his enemies, I have no idea.

I cannot project what I would have wished Bach to be like as a human being.

Therefore, "perhaps", J.S. Bach.


----------

